# My new Bachmann Forney



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

My first thought when I looked at my new Forney was that it needed a new cab. A wooden cab. The cab it came with was too enclosed and it didn't allow a good view of the interior. I was influenced by a picture of a Forney with what appeared to be a laser cut wooden cab. It featured a roof shape that I couldn't resist. I built my new cab using the front and back walls of the existing cab. The side walls are of sheet styrene. 









After a few happy work sessions and experiments with paint colors and designs this is the result. The stack is one that comes with the old style Bachmann 10 wheelers. 





















































I decided to make her an oil burner so an oil tank was built of styrene. The logo was from Stan Cedarleaf, of course. 

It ran for the first time last weekend and performed beautifully. I love the swinging counterweights on the drivers. I painted them so they would stand out.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking locomotive Bob!







Love the color scheme.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, she turned out almost like all the other fabulous models you've done. I say almost because they're getting better and better.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh no, Stan, it's worse than that! Can't you see that we should be worried about Bob? Like all of his creations, this Forney is meticulously executed and a fine example of the kitbasher's art. But Stan... it's not *UGLY!*[/i]

(Don't worry Bob! You know I'm just jealous..)


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Although I'm not a Forney guy, yours looks great, Bob! Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Those "touches" you did were just right! She looks _fantastic!!_


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been back and forth over my railroad needing a Forney. I like the little locos, but really couldn't decide if they fit my logging theme. I have to say Bob, your loco has pushed me into finding a reason to get one. I really like the colors and personal touches you made to it. Keep up the Good Work!!! 

Chris


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a Youtube clip of it running. It's been pointed out to me that the stack isn't quite proper for an oil burner. I have the stack that it came with, complete with a spark arrester (arrestor? spell check doesn't like either). I'm working on a wood load insert so I can run it with either stack. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiMCxe_ZPA0


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice...very nice...like you always seem to achieve.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agree with Mike. Very, very nice.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

One more note....the roof shape is fantastic. I don't recall one that shape...and it really looks good on this small loco.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Nice work Bob, as always! Did you take your inspiration from the Wiscassett RR loco's early cabs?


That style of roof was called a 'turtleback' (or tramway style) of roof. Bachmanns model of 'Delaware' - their loco at the exbition of 1876 had one of them as well, but that would have been expensive for Bachmann.


The D&RG also had one on their loco 'Raton'; also built by Baldwin, the cheaper single arc, or low peak style replaced it in due course on their later locos. Jon Davis drew the loco in the D&RG Historical Soc. magazine 'Prospector' 


A while ago I built on the Bachmann 'Indie' chassis a version of DSP #1 which I gave this style of roof to - it is quite easy to build if the roof is made in a couple of layers.

Glad to see another version of it!


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

You do very nice work. 

Tom


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great work Bob. I like the green gray livery/colors and the subtile weathering.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Beautiful work as always Bob! 
Great weathering. 

Alec.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

You could explain the stack away as the Loco was originally a wood burner, converted to an oil burner. The railroad just never changed the stack in the conversion process.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Problem solved. I created the wood load to justify the big fat stack. In addition, I can use the stack that came with the loco and run it with the oil tank. 


























Time to set this guy aside and get another project going. Thanks to all for the nice comments. Looking forward to see it running on the Door Hollow layout in November.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like the way you can interchamge the two stacks AND the two loads. Nifty idea that looks great either way!


----------

